# Indoor or Outdoor?



## LookingForTheLight (Apr 27, 2014)

I am curious to know your views on whether a German Shepherd *should* be indoors or outdoors. Not what you do with your own, but what you think they should in general.


----------



## LookingForTheLight (Apr 27, 2014)

Hate to do this...

...

...

:bump:

Dun Dun Duunnnn~


----------



## GSDMark (Jan 4, 2014)

I say both! GSDs are VERY social and love their people. So inside with you is important, as well as they need and like exercise and the outdoors allows those full speed jaunts.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hate to answer. But as I have learned, internationally outdoors is not unusual. But for me, I tend to think a dog has a better bond if they sleep/live with their pack.

As I type, Rocky is within three feet of me...thus it is , thus it will always be.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

For me, having a companion animal and keeping it outdoors would not make sense. I rarely spend time outside that doesn't involve yard work. Therefore, no point in having a companion outside.


----------



## LookingForTheLight (Apr 27, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Hate to answer. But as I have learned, internationally outdoors is not unusual. But for me, I tend to think a dog has a better bond if they sleep/live with their pack.
> 
> As I type, Rocky is within three feet of me...thus it is , thus it will always be.


That last part made me laugh  I agree with the point you made about dogs sleeping with their pack. It's like me sleeping inside with my family.


----------



## LookingForTheLight (Apr 27, 2014)

angelas said:


> For me, having a companion animal and keeping it outdoors would not make sense. I rarely spend time outside that doesn't involve yard work. Therefore, no point in having a companion outside.


I absolutely agree with that. Why adopt a dog and then throw it outside. Well said


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

The livestock live outside (in my case llamas & goats). Our 3 cats and 2 dogs are inside. Outside is dangerous -- loss, theft, snakes, bad weather, lonliness. They certainly have time to hike, play, accompany us, train outdoors, but living, nope.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I think a dog as loving and devoted to it's people as a GSD suffers from being left outside. The rare person who actually goes out of their way to involve an outdoor dog in their life may do fine, but otherwise they belong where their people are.


----------



## Jusdy (Mar 14, 2014)

My dogs usually are indoor, but when I go to work they stay outside until I get home.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Indoors as evidenced by my avatar.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I answered both. My dog is a working dog and must be acclimatized to the weather. Since I work from home my computer equipment really is not set for outdoor ambient conditions.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I said both... wherever the pack is! I spend lots of time outside, and Warden is always with me. But I don't leave him outside alone.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I have multiple dog doors in my home. When I am inside, the dogs are inside. If I am outside, they are generally outside with me as well. If the temperature is extreme in either direction (hot or cold), I may find some of them inside while I am out.


----------



## njk (Jan 11, 2014)

Ours is indoor. She loves going outside to play though, so does spend time out there but it's always when we're home and she can come in and out as she pleases. She's left inside when we're not home.


----------



## Rottendog (Mar 6, 2014)

Indoors always. Except for play time. I'm currently putting in a nice 100X100 exercise yard completely fenced in for my babies but they do and always will live indoors. The exercise yard is to rip and tear and play and all for them only. But with supervision and knowing they will be back inside shortly with me.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Outdoor and he loves it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

always indoors for our dogs. except while playing in the yard and wife or i stay out with them and going to the bathroom then we stand by the door and watch them.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Both are indoor (I have a Dyson!). They really only go outside if they hear the postman, anyone trying to get through our gates, another dog or animal within hearing and smelling distance and also when we go out. They generally like to be in the same room I am in and will follow me from room to room and inside/outside etc.


----------

